# Gtj consulting- new fannie contract



## PowerDrillDiva (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone been paid to date? They never respond via email, they like to call and act as if we're old pals and tell me Fannie hasn't paid them and feed a bunch a BS. My contract isn't with Fannie. It's been 49 days and no payment. I got hit with 175 wints this past week which i'm not touching until I see some coin! Any one else with this issue


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Be sure to send a verifiable letter to this GTJ that you will not accept responsibility of any freeze damage to any property due to non-payment issues. Don't know about Mi but I know they are forecasting a hard freeze this weekend and winter can hit us at anytime now.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Be sure to send a verifiable letter to this GTJ that you will not accept responsibility of any freeze damage to any property due to non-payment issues. Don't know about Mi but I know they are forecasting a hard freeze this weekend and winter can hit us at anytime now.


I guess I better go winterize my 5th wheel. . .and boat, and waverunners, and weed sprayers, and, and, . . . . . . .


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Lein lein lein!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PowerDrillDiva (Oct 29, 2014)

lakeshore67 said:


> Lein lein lein!!!!!!!!!



I got an overnight check delivery to my office at 10:30 am:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

and an email apologizing and asking for me to please continue the winterizations. lol Guess I'll be along M14 for the next 2 weeks:icon_wink:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GTj has been around a while, and have the money to pay. Good to hear you got it. Your contract is with them, not Fannie....


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Was gonna say that too - GTJ is no small chicken - they are straight up and will take care of issues.


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

This is an email we received from GTJ last Friday


Good Evening,

As a courtesy, I wanted to reach out and take a moment to let you know that a vendor payment was not processed today. 

The reason for the delay is that we are expecting significant client reimbursements. We look to have this issue resolved as soon as possible.

As soon as we receive these reimbursements and I have processed your next payment I will contact you directly with a notification.

I thank you very much for your work as well as your patience as we have been waiting for these reimbursements.

If you have any questions regarding your account please contact me directly and we can address those as they come.
Thank you and have a great weekend.

Kind Regards,


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

been doing this for 8 years and never let a company get into us this deep. 60 days 225 orders with no pay


----------



## PowerDrillDiva (Oct 29, 2014)

SHM said:


> been doing this for 8 years and never let a company get into us this deep. 60 days 225 orders with no pay


I got the same email from Brendan. I'm assuming it was a mass email. I disregarded it since I'd gotten paid. You may want to call and speak to him or Blake directly. Anything over thirty days is truly bad business. They've been losing contractors as of late due to this. 

Post and let me know what happens. Good luck


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

I would call fannie mae and find out what is going on with them, because this is the reason they are stating they have not paid, I did this with 5bros, and a company called Ensured P&P, we had more than 6,000 in wo ensured had not paid us for 45 days out, she claimed back in july 5bros was 30 to 45 days behind on processing payments, So I called them, spoke with Cynthia, she stated they had all been paid out, But of course the owner of Ensured had taken her contractors pay and purchased her self a new home, needless to say we left her, she still owes us 1,800, plus I covered her office while she was at the ****ty guard convention, and processed more than 400 wo and she didn't pay me for any of that either, Oh and did I say she was once jays (MRS) account rep for Michigan...:thumbsup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

What does their pricing look like?..


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

http://foreclosurepedia.org/gtj-consulting-llc-problems-paying-fannie-mae-contract/


----------

